# Cannondale CAAD9



## roadiewill (15 Oct 2008)

Anyone had any experience of the cannondal caad9? Im looking at the 09 105 compact model, looks pretty decent and the frame is ment to be top quality as far as aluminium goes.

http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/09/ce/model-9RA92C.html


----------



## RedBike (15 Oct 2008)

It's the dogs dangles
You wont belive the difference between this and your SCR. 

Cannondales never look the best value on paper. It's hard to try and explain to someone why they should consider an aluminium bike equiped with 'only' 105 where for the same sort of money they could get a dura-ace equiped carbon framed bike. 

However, if you start pushing this bike hard in the hills then you'll realise it's a very serious contender for your money.


----------



## roadiewill (15 Oct 2008)

Yeah its gotta be able to withstand a thrashing hill-wise. There arent any bikes sub 1000 with dura ace and carbon frames are there?


----------



## roadiewill (15 Oct 2008)

..also, any idea on weight? How it compares weigh wise to competition like the allez elite, willier la triestina etc


----------



## beancounter (16 Oct 2008)

roadiewill said:


> Anyone had any experience of the cannondal caad9? Im looking at the 09 105 compact model, looks pretty decent and the frame is ment to be top quality as far as aluminium goes.
> 
> http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/09/ce/model-9RA92C.html



I have a CAAD 9 / 105 cyclocross bike I'm using for commuting.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cannondale/cyclocross-sl-105-2008-cyclo-cross-bike-ec000077

Obviously not _quite_ the same as the CAAD9 road bike (I also have a Six13 road bike).

I love Cannondales and would recommend them highly. Very light and stiff but not a harsh ride at all. Very nicely made and finished off. Personally I'd much rather have Cannondale than Giant/Specialized/Trek but it's all just a matter of personal preferences.

bc


----------



## rockster100 (16 Oct 2008)

Hey guys... just joined and am a brand new beginner... I don't admitting that i've not ridden a drop handlebar bike since a raleigh arena back in the early 80's and have only messed about on mountain bikes since. However a few guys at work are well into their cycling and i've been looking at getting involved for some time. I've just bought a cannondale system 6 105 compact in the liqigas colours, as you'd expect i'm taking time getting used to the bike and all that comes with it, balancing, corners, pot holes etc....!!! All the other guys were stunned when i told them what i bought and a few have told me i've wasted my money due to only having 105 groupset and not the ultegra. I've done research on the tinternet before buying this bike and all reviews seem favourable, i' d like a broader opinion and see what you guys think.. have i wasted my money...? is the bike too 'advanced' for a beginner, are there better bikes out there for the price that would suit my standard....? cheers everyone...!!!


----------



## RedBike (16 Oct 2008)

I really wouldn't worry about comments like 'only 105'. There's absolutely nothing wrong with 105. It's a raciing level groupet. 
- IMO It's significantly better than ultegra was 3/4 years ago. 

The systemsix is right up there as of the lightest most efficient frames you can buy. This is where your moneys gone. To get the price of the bike down obviously cheaper parts had to be fitted elsewhere. This is why you 'only' have a 105 groupset instead of Ultegra. 

As you wear out parts and upgrade them over time your bike wil just keep on getting better and better. 



> have i wasted my money...?


Only if you don't like it / never ride it. 



> is the bike too 'advanced' for a beginner,


If this frame was fitted with high end parts it would be a pro level bike. There's no reason at all why a beginner can't enjoy riding one. 




> are there better bikes out there for the price that would suit my standard....?


It depends on what you're using it for. 
As it is this bikes capable of winning 'beginner/intermediate races on. Yet it's easily upgradable into something that will be competative at any level. However, as a commuter it's a hiddeously expensive and ill equiped.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (16 Oct 2008)

Welcome rockster. As a fellow Cannondale owner (in my case a Synapse SL carbon with "mere" 105 kit) I reckon you've got yourself one heck of a bike. The negative comments are from envious people who have bought lemons. Ignore them all and enjoy a superb ride. I love my Synapse and could never think of parting with it.


----------



## PeteinLadywell (17 Oct 2008)

My wife has a Cannondale Caad with 105 and she likes it a lot. She got it second hand though.


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2008)

Don't forget you are paying for a 'premium' frame, not a cheap one, so it will cost more. Now't wrong with 105.


----------



## rockster100 (17 Oct 2008)

Cheers everyone, seems i got the bike and i've got the roads which will make me feel a whole lot better when i'm blowing out of my backside when i'm gasping up the cat n fiddle.....!!!!!!!!


----------



## andy_wrx (17 Oct 2008)

Nooo, the Cat's easy (and very busy with lorries and motorbikers trying to kill themselves).

Move over slightly, have a look at the road up to Lamaload from Bollington, then from Lamaload to Pymm's Chair. Or from Pott Shrigley up the Brickworks to Kettleshulme and then up Windgather to Pymm's Chair. Then down into Goyt valley and up to the Cat & Fiddle pub from the back way, down Wildboarclough or Macc Forest.

Like you said, you've got the roads...


----------



## rockster100 (17 Oct 2008)

just a quickie about Evans cycles in Manchester, where i bought the bike from. Can't praise them enough for the their help... when i first saw the bike i liked the look of it, yeah i'll admit it was the colours that got me... obviously being a beginner i didn't know anything about different styles/frames/groupsets etc, even sizes, i thought a 56 cm frame was big enough, just thought i'd buy it, ride it away and raise the seat and bars later to fit me.. i'm 6'4....the frame on the bike i bought is 60 cm...! First off they let me have a test ride for half an hour or so ... after agreeing to the purchase. it was another hour n half or so before i got my sweaty mitts on the machine.... they had me on a turbo trainer, measuring the bend in my knee with some kind of giant protractor, they then had a plumb bob measuring the angle of my lower leg and then some other kind of thingy to measure where my head was over the bars, albeit my nose could have done this, due to it's aerodynamism....!!! then a lad studying a bio-something degree came and measured my feet and looked at the angle of the natural dangle to fit me a pair of shoes and position the cleats....!!!! So i've got a complete basic set up that fits me and only minor tweaking to discover the perfect fit wil be needed....!!So a big thanks to the guys for their help and patience....!!!!!!!


----------



## rockster100 (17 Oct 2008)

Cheers Andy, i certainly will have a look....!!!


----------



## RedBike (17 Oct 2008)

rockster100 said:


> Cheers everyone, seems i got the bike and i've got the roads which will make me feel a whole lot better when i'm blowing out of my backside when i'm gasping up the cat n fiddle.....!!!!!!!!



lol 
The cat is normally the easyiest way over that hill. On a wind free day with fresh legs it's big ring most of the way!
Saying that it always kills me too. I always feel compelled to race up it. Well the first half anyway. My legs are always begging for mercy by the time I reach the top! 

There's some viscous little climbs in that area. 

My favourite way to buxton is the B5470 from Macc (starts by Tescos) to Whaley bridge . Once at Whalley Bridge take a right turn up the aptly named 'long hill' to Buxton. The road just keeps climbing forever.


----------



## rockster100 (17 Oct 2008)

cool.... i know all these roads, having lived in Bollington for 7 years, and regularly try to kill myself on them whilst riding my motorbike over them....!! many a time i've seen guys and girls slogging up these hills and thought, 'put an engine in it....! '.........now, i can't wait to get out there and slog it out on them myself...!! am i mad...!!! ??


----------



## ed_o_brain (8 Dec 2008)

Put it this way, since acquiring an old Cannondale 2.8 series mountain frame which I'm using as a commuter, I've become much more a fan of Cannondale bikes.

Couldn't see what the fuss was about before hand.


----------

